# Suche für meine Technikerausbildung



## papabär (20 Februar 2009)

Zeichnungen, die den Aufbau eines 6-Achsers zeigen. Würde sowas gerne im Rahmen meiner Technikerausbildung in einem kleineren Maßstab nachbauen. Hat da jemand was? Wäre supi.

Danke Vorab

Grüße

papabär


----------



## peter(R) (22 Februar 2009)

papabär schrieb:


> Hat da jemand was?



So richtig verstehe ich nicht was du suchst. WAS soll jemand haben ??

peter(R)


----------



## papabär (22 Februar 2009)

> Zeichnungen, die den Aufbau eines 6-Achsers zeigen. Würde sowas gerne im Rahmen meiner Technikerausbildung in einem kleineren Maßstab nachbauen.



Sowas wie oben genannt suche ich. Zeichnungen oder anderes Infomaterial über den Aufbau von 6-Achsrobotern. Vor allem über die Achsen 4, 5 und 6.

Würde mich über Infomaterial freuen.

Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag

papabär


----------



## vierlagig (22 Februar 2009)

http://www.kuka-robotics.com/germany/de/newsevents/downloads/


...das die jugend so unkreativ ist


----------



## papabär (22 Februar 2009)

Joa,thx, da war ich schon und soweit is ja alles klar BIS eben auf Achse 4-6 und DAS siehste auf keinem Prospekt. Daher eben die Frage nach weiteren Unterlagen bzw. Infos. Bevor nu noch die Info kommt das der Antrieb über Wellen und Getriebe funktioniert...weis ich schon. Nur würde mich der Getriebeaufbau näher interessieren.

Gruß

papabär der nich ganz so unkreativ is wie es scheint


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Februar 2009)

Vielleicht ist HIER was brauchbares dabei.......


----------

